# old man rygaard



## manonaputer

i noticed something watching last night...every time old man rygaard gets upset, he picks up a rock or piece of wood and throws it at people...what gives?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Stupid, childish, staged drama for the camera comes to mind...


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*hmm*

like father like son


----------



## banshee67

i was laughing out loud!!! their rock fight!!! LMFAO!!!
2 grown men, got in a ROCK FIGHT on camera LMFAO!!!

so many jewls in last nights episode!! LOL!!!


----------



## mo239

I liked Jimmy's son taking out the cameraman and that nice expensive camera ending up in the drink.


----------



## jester8118

mo239 said:


> I liked Jimmy's son taking out the cameraman and that nice expensive camera ending up in the drink.



 cameraman in the water was the best part last nite.


----------



## banshee67

jimmy is a bum
the kid is pretty cool i think, i feel so bad for him having to put up with his dads ####, and his dad makin him look bad
the kid wants to work..the dad is just a moron. poor kid, he seemed so outa place when they sent him out alone on the boat with the fat young college kid "swanny".. like he didnt know how to communicate with someone of his own age..
when he took the cameraman out, that was just hilarious lol, hes hanging on that limb and couldnt even pull himself up, you could see him struggle to do a pull up, couldnt do it, and just dropped himself into the water, lol


----------



## shadow745

"Swanny or Pond Bear" (whatever the hell they call him) looks like one of those talking M&Ms on TV. Also tell you that if he kicked me in the water like he did James I'd beat what #### he had in him out. He thinks he owns the damn river and he needs his stupid little a$$ kicked into the damn thing.


Also have to add how awesome Swamp Man is.. that dude just don't give up and appears to be serious about everything he does and not just a bunch of talk like all the others. To be herniated and jump around like he does is quite impressive, but the dude needs to get that taken care of before it takes him out for good and ole Willy would have to live with those dumbass friends of his. Later!


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Even though a lot of this is staged for dramatic effect...I hate seeing a son cuss out his father like that. I realize that everyone's life experiences are different but to me, that is a line not to be crossed. Well...for that matter...I didn't like hearing the old man cuss his son either. How can you have world peace when families can't even get along?


----------



## rguim007

finally got to see some saws put to work when they showed the J.M. Browning part!!!! Holy cow, feel like all I watch now is rock throwing and hissy fits.


----------



## esshup

shadow745 said:


> "Swanny or Pond Bear" (whatever the hell they call him) looks like one of those talking M&Ms on TV. Also tell you that if he kicked me in the water like he did James I'd beat what #### he had in him out. He thinks he owns the damn river and he needs his stupid little a$$ kicked into the damn thing.



I agree. If the TV crew wanted something for show, and it was me getting ready to dive, by the time I finished with him he'd have his foot shoved so far down his throat that he'd be knawing on his knee.


----------



## DJ4wd

I looket at the red-headed M&M kicking James in and he wasn't supprised by it, he knew it was coming/staged. I dont think He would have taking it laying down anyways.
You watch James will have to make a desicion between his dad the the River crew shortly.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

DJ4wd said:


> I looket at the red-headed M&M kicking James in and he wasn't supprised by it, he knew it was coming/staged. I dont think He would have taking it laying down anyways.
> You watch James will have to make a desicion between his dad the the River crew shortly.



I am thinking james may have a job in Fla... and old man collins might take him under his wing....


----------



## beerman6

shadow745 said:


> Also have to add how awesome Swamp Man is.. that dude just don't give up and appears to be serious about everything he does and not just a bunch of talk like all the others. To be herniated and jump around like he does is quite impressive, but the dude needs to get that taken care of before it takes him out for good and ole Willy would have to live with those dumbass friends of his. Later!



I agree.That one episode where he was running to get that old fork lift,dude was flat out haulin butt in his bare feet  30 years ago I was doing that...at almost 43 I dont think so.


----------



## banshee67

swamp man is a pimp, i love that guy
he aint ####ing around!
on the way to the hospital he grabs that HUGE handgun ( i know nothing about guns..no clue what it was.) and the camera man says you dont have to bring your gun.. he says "i bring my gun EVERYWHERE jack..EVERYWHERE" .. lol

did you hear the part about all the swamp mans injuries? hes broken an array of bones and been shot in the head several times, stabbed in the mouth, etc.. those swamp boys are crazy


----------



## boltonranger

banshee67 said:


> swamp man is a pimp, i love that guy
> he aint ####ing around!
> on the way to the hospital he grabs that HUGE handgun ( i know nothing about guns..no clue what it was.) and the camera man says you dont have to bring your gun.. he says "i bring my gun EVERYWHERE jack..EVERYWHERE" .. lol
> 
> did you hear the part about all the swamp mans injuries? hes broken an array of bones and been shot in the head several times, stabbed in the mouth, etc.. those swamp boys are crazy



You meant "PIP" right?

-br


----------



## mt.stalker

Him and his son are big mouth babies. They should lead by example , not yelling and screaming .


----------



## A. Stanton

He doesn't look like a well man to me. I wonder if he is crabby because he's got something with his health goin on.


----------



## lone wolf

manonaputer said:


> i noticed something watching last night...every time old man rygaard gets upset, he picks up a rock or piece of wood and throws it at people...what gives?



you never threw anything at anyone on a job ever?


----------



## 2dogs

I think the Rygaards are OK. I like them both. I just filter out the TV drama. They are both hard working men IMO.


----------



## AZLOGGER

2dogs said:


> I think the Rygaards are OK. I like them both. I just filter out the TV drama. They are both hard working men IMO.



Yea and they gave the greenhorn a new pair of Calk Boots and told him he had a permanent job. The greenhorn said that was the best part of the day for him. Then old man Rygaard replies "the best part of the day for me is when you leave".

Also looks like Jimmy and his :censored:-up dad parted ways. Jimmy is staying on with Collins.


----------



## manonaputer

lone wolf said:


> you never threw anything at anyone on a job ever?



nope!! my old man woulda kicked my a** if i ever threw things at people!!! and i never have as an adult either...


----------



## lone wolf

manonaputer said:


> nope!! my old man woulda kicked my a** if i ever threw things at people!!! and i never have as an adult either...



how about if you hire a sub to bring in a machine to dig out a huge stump and you are working only a few feet away from a two million dollar home on the river and he starts ripping 30 - 40 foot limbs off the tree because he is in a big hurry to go to another job mind you i am paying him what he asked for and if one of the branches hit the house do I got to tell you ?what would you do in a split second before he did it ask him please dont how about that huh?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

lone wolf said:


> how about if you hire a sub to bring in a machine to dig out a huge stump and you are working only a few feet away from a two million dollar home on the river and he starts ripping 30 - 40 foot limbs off the tree because he is in a big hurry to go to another job mind you i am paying him what he asked for and if one of the branches hit the house do I got to tell you ?what would you do in a split second before he did it ask him please dont how about that huh?



If hes digging a stump why are there 30-40 foot limbs? As for throwing things that's for kids and monkeys, what does throwing something at somebody get you??? If somebody's screwing up you confront them and tell them what they are doing wrong, then if it continues then send them packing down the street.


----------



## Tree Pig

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> If hes digging a stump why are there 30-40 foot limbs? As for throwing things that's for kids and monkeys, what does throwing something at somebody get you??? If somebody's screwing up you confront them and tell them what they are doing wrong, then if it continues then send them packing down the street.



Wow you hit it right on the head with the monkeys. They love to throw things. I was in and out of the jungles of the Philippines and Thailand when I was in the service. Some times when we had down time to occupy ourselves we would get in rock fights with the monkeys. Little bastards have a mean arm. When that got boring we would play monkey golf, but that's a story in its own.


----------



## John R

His son and him are both A$$ Holes, I wouldn't work for them if I was starving.
Can't believe they can keep a crew together.


----------



## MacLaren

Isnt it about time for a new season? They are showing reruns now during the day.......


----------



## oldiron

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> When that got boring we would play monkey golf, but that's a story in its own.


 

ooooh monkey golf sounds like fun!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs

2dogs said:


> I think the Rygaards are OK. I like them both. I just filter out the TV drama. They are both hard working men IMO.


 
I have changed my mind since last April. Now I think Craig is a mean spirited nasty nut case. In California if you treat an employee the way Craig treats Dave you would be hauled away. Dave would own the company and Craig would be in the nut house for a few days before he went to jail. I do not even like to hear Craig speak.

And the 2 guys who sent up the bees would sharing a cell for a long time.


----------



## slowp

Oh my. I have heard stories about things equal to or worse than bees being sent up and down. The bee thing was finally reality on reality tv. 

One guy told me of being ordered to "go in a bucket" which he did as did the rest of the landing guys because you did not question the yarder engineer. 

When enough was collected, the choker ends were dipped in it and sent on down. 

Then, one morning I came up out of the brush and the guys were laughing. It was a cold morning, and the bees were not active. They were discussing putting the nest in the cab of my pickup and then turning on the heater. They decided not to. Wheesh. 

I worked for a guy that had the reputation of being a hard ---. When folks heard you worked for him, the would say, "OH God!" One of his many tricks was to send us up to "get a diameter on that tree." He knew there was a bee nest in the ground right next to it. 

He would roll rocks at us when we were out on a steep hillside. He pointed out that he always yelled "ROCK!" prior to rolling it.

These nasty tricks build character and make for good stories if you survive them.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp the Barbarian. (I hope you have seen Conan the Barbarian or I just wasted band width.)


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> slowp the Barbarian. (I hope you have seen Conan the Barbarian or I just wasted band width.)


 
It was a terrible movie. I saw it for the first and last time at the same time I worked for the mean guy. I am not a barbarian. I have run into quite a few though.


----------



## oregoncutter

*Anything to break up the day to day routine.*



slowp said:


> Oh my. I have heard stories about things equal to or worse than bees being sent up and down. The bee thing was finally reality on reality tv.
> 
> One guy told me of being ordered to "go in a bucket" which he did as did the rest of the landing guys because you did not question the yarder engineer.
> 
> When enough was collected, the choker ends were dipped in it and sent on down.
> 
> Then, one morning I came up out of the brush and the guys were laughing. It was a cold morning, and the bees were not active. They were discussing putting the nest in the cab of my pickup and then turning on the heater. They decided not to. Wheesh.
> 
> I worked for a guy that had the reputation of being a hard ---. When folks heard you worked for him, the would say, "OH God!" One of his many tricks was to send us up to "get a diameter on that tree." He knew there was a bee nest in the ground right next to it.
> 
> He would roll rocks at us when we were out on a steep hillside. He pointed out that he always yelled "ROCK!" prior to rolling it.
> 
> These nasty tricks build character and make for good stories if you survive them.


 
If the guy is allergic to bee stings, he's an idiot to choose logging as a profession, I don't feel that statement needs to be explained. I know back when I first started we all used to pull jokes with each other and rough each other up, but it was all in good nature. I remember the rigging crew sending us up a couple of big cull firs one morning, by afternoon while they were being loaded to send out for pulp the honey bees came alive the whole landing turned to a black cloud, operators hurried to seal up their cabs, the log truck driver ran for his door, I ran like hell upwind we all got stung a few times and survived it, best part was our shovel operator a crazy old man was diggin the honeycombs out of one of the logs on the truck, the chokersetters were rolling on the ground the whole time they seen the bees the previous day and went out of their way that morning and drug the skidline over so we would get them unexpectedly in the morning, it was laughed off till about a week later we caught a large Bull snake and electrical taped him to one of the chokers, we all watched and laughed while they tried to decide how to get their chokers without getting bit after awhile he wiggled loose it was alot of fun back then. Maybe logging and men who do it have started to change like the rest of society. In my opinion all the joking and whooping on each other was pretty minor in comparison to the stress and the beating a guy could get from working on a regular basis, it used to not be a place for the weak spirited, minded or bodied, whiners, and slackers got the boot real quick, people had to be able to show they could put their money where their mouth was, and pull their own weight if not they hit the road. Too bad society wasn't a little more like logging used to be.


----------



## slowp

I was being harassed a couple years ago by a bee allergic logger who noticed his epi pen was near the expiration date. He wanted to stab me with it so "it won't go to waste." :msp_mellow:

Just more fun and frolic in the forest.


----------



## TumblebugTaylor

I was out of an operators job one time and took a job as a laborer for a contractor building a treatment plant. We had religious hipocrate He preached at alot of the workers about being good but was the uickest to drop is mistakes on others. He didnt like his workers joking. It made the days super long. I got into it with him and got sent up to another part of the job with some dandies. It made every day shoot by like nothing. THey worked and clowned around. Saw alot of college kids come on the site and get run off the firsrt week. If you showed it bothered you got alot of attention. Most of it was all good hearted humor. 

The maddest I ever saw a person was in college I was taking Machine tool operation. I had a job at a little machine shop making sawmill parts. This little engineer handed me a hand drawn print for a lathe job. He wanted a 1 inch diameter shaft 3 inches long with a 1/2 inch bore through it. But his print stated he wanted a 1 inch shaft with a bore through it with a 1/2 inch radius. I tried to clarify it with him and he said I want it liek the print says. I thought a minute and took a zip lock bag out of my lunch box and put some shavings in it and stapled it to the work order and put it in the parts line. HE came back wanting to fire me but the shop foreman told him it was made to specs.


----------



## pmanches

*Needs a good ol'ass whooping!!!!*



manonaputer said:


> i noticed something watching last night...every time old man rygaard gets upset, he picks up a rock or piece of wood and throws it at people...what gives?



I once worked for a miserable SOB that he reminds me of him,he was an alcoholic. Would drink himself into a stupor every afternoon, go to bed early, get up early and be so miserable no one could stand to be near him. After he had a few drinks, usually by noon, he was tolerable until he had too many once again. 
I think Dave should kick his ass and leave him laying in a pool of blood.


----------

